# Blotchy Results from BMW Touch-Up Paint Stick



## Silver Falcon (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi all! I'm frustrated with the results of using the BMW touch-up paint on a small chip out of my almost new silver metallic 325xi wagon. I used a tiny stylus to apply the paint in the smallest amounts I could. However, while the chip now looks filled-in, it is blotchy- certain portions of the newly painted area within the chip are higher than others, and there are dark blotchy portions of that area, as well. I tried buffing these raised areas out with a microfiber cloth, and I tried applying more paint and trying to smooth out all of the new paint, but it just looks worse. 

Questions: will using sandpaper on the end of a pencil, as described elsewhere in this forum, to sand down the newly-painted area eliminate the dark blotchy areas? Is there any other way to correct this problem simply? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Silver Falcon said:


> Hi all! I'm frustrated with the results of using the BMW touch-up paint on a small chip out of my almost new silver metallic 325xi wagon. I used a tiny stylus to apply the paint in the smallest amounts I could. However, while the chip now looks filled-in, it is blotchy- certain portions of the newly painted area within the chip are higher than others, and there are dark blotchy portions of that area, as well. I tried buffing these raised areas out with a microfiber cloth, and I tried applying more paint and trying to smooth out all of the new paint, but it just looks worse.
> 
> Questions: will using sandpaper on the end of a pencil, as described elsewhere in this forum, to sand down the newly-painted area eliminate the dark blotchy areas? Is there any other way to correct this problem simply? Thanks in advance for the help!


You can wet sand down the bumps so that they match the level of the car then polish that out...One of the reasons you are getting darker colored spots is, matching metallic is real hard with some paints.....if I where you call your local dealership and ask who they use for chip repair most all have a mobile guy that can do a much better job and you will be much happier with the results

Here is a link to a web page that can help you understand wet sanding and chip repair a bit more

http://www.bmwboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16220


----------



## Silver Falcon (Jul 14, 2006)

*Thanks for the info!*

Thanks for the help, dboy11. My preference now is to leave this work to the pros - I'd rather pay and get it done right. I will contact the dealer and find out of they have a mobile fixer I can use.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

Try Langka. It'll give a better result but the silver flakes are always a problem.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

DRWWE said:


> Try Langka. It'll give a better result but the silver flakes are always a problem.


Langka will help with the bumps, but, as you say, it does not work well color matching metallic colors, particularly silver.


----------

